# Cuddle time!



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey everyone
Just wondering what everyone does for cuddle time?! I take Holden out every night around 8ish and some nights he likes to run around and explore and some nights he likes to just sleep. I thought it would be fun to see what everyone's hedgies like to do when we take them out.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Sandslash likes to sleep in my shirt. 

Or sometimes I'll go out in the hall and make barricades so he has the run of a big area and I'll put boxes and books and things for him to climb in/on. He has a little ball with a bell in it and he likes pushing it into his TP roll. He then enjoys making an enormous huffing scene because he can't get it out. Then I get it out for him and pushes it right back in :roll: . I make tunnels out of my feet and the wall and other items and he likes that. 

But yeah, mostly he likes to get all cozied into mommy's shirt and sleep. And reward her for her good parenting by stabbing her with his quills every time she has the audacity to move. :lol:


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

every time I take my 7 week old Quilliam out from under my tshirt in his cage where he loves to be, he snuggles in my hand and doesn't try to go anywhere, he'll stick his nose into the cracks of my fingers, and then put himself halfway into a ball and nuzzle my palm with his snout or lick my palm once in a while. Or I lay fleece across my lap and he sleeps on it, occasionally pooping on it :roll:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

All Kashi does is find a comfortable spot on me and sleep or lie there with his eyes open, waiting for me to pet him :lol: 
If I offer him food, he will eat it too. Usually I give him treats using a chopstick and make him "chase" for it, and that gets him quite excited. After that he just snuggles up and goes to sleep ^_^


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Snowball is just a cranky huffy puff when I try to take her out and cuddle. A couple times I put her in a old sweatshirt that I sewed up shut, and play my game on the computer. Last night I put her in the sweatshirt and had her sleep on my stomach when I watched tv. But last night she was sooo mad. I don't know why she was like that but gave her a quick bath, nail trim, cuddled a bit, she calmed down. But still a ball of strong quills poking me.


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

I take Bodil out with her blanket and I watch TV while she inside her blanket on my lap.
My boyfriend always opens the blanket and she huffs and puffs until she realize we're gonna stay. And then she runs like crazy on the couch


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It depends of the night. Sometimes she feels like exploring for a little while (her explorer moments only last about 15-20 min) so I let her run loose in our bedroom. When she's done she stops at this one corner and waits there until I pick her up for cuddle time.

Other nights (most of the nights, to be honest) she doesn't want to explore so we take her out for cuddle time while we're watching TV and reading. She finds a comfy spot and sleeps for hours on our laps, and then when she wakes up it's mealworm time, the happiest time of her day.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Both Zoey & Cholla get treats when it's cuddle time. And they will both sleep on me. Cholla will cuddle & fall asleep at the drop of a hat. And he loves it when i gently stoke him from his nose up to his forehead. But Zoey, she's more particular. She doesn't always want my hand on her. She'll find a spot off to the side. But there's nothing better that when she falls asleep ON my hand. Love the feel of warm hedgie tummy.
And, of course, I always have my camera handy.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily also sleeps on me. XD She is in no way an explorer. If I put her on the floor, she either panics and freezes, or starts searching for a place to burrow. So our bonding times consist of her snuggled in her blankey next to me or in my lap, or in my shirt, while I'm on my laptop. Good arrangement for us both!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I take Hejji out and put him on fleece on my lap and give him his treats (usually a mealie and some baby food or cooked unseasoned chicken) and I pet him while eats them. He lets me pet him until he has to go to the bathroom which he signals by trying to run off me, so I put him in his playpen which has a litter box. He likes privacy so he looks for his foam tube I made him and shoves his head in that and goes potty. Then he takes a nap while I get his cage set up for the night. Then I take the tube off his head which he hates so he gets another mealie then we put him either on me or my boyfriend and let him explore us which is pretty cute. He has a ball and a toy truck that he sometimes plays with, but in general he is a snuggler. 

When we first got him it was hard to figure out what to do with him, we tried mazes but he didn't seem to enjoy them much. It took about a month before he liked me touching his quills, and once he got used to it I was able to go from petting the quills near his butt to being able to pet him from his nose to tail  He loves it!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Mine goes between sleeping and exploring too, but I don't let my hedgie go exploring (supervised of course) unless I know she's gone pee *and* poo already. No surprise gifts please and thank you! :lol:


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

my baby seems to enjoy doing his 'business' on me instead of in his litterbox/cage. It's a little annoying but I just pick him up, put him in his cage for a few minutes til I clean the stuff off me :roll:

Here's a little cuddle time action. He likes to sleep in my hand usually in a ball but I got him to poke his head out for this shot before I continued surfing the net one-handed and letting him nestle in my palm lol


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

We take Herc out of his pigloo, and he huffs and puffs a couple times. Then, he gets a footbath (every single night, he has the worst poopy boots I've ever seen)! Then, he cuddles on my chest and goes to sleep. He sleeps right over my heart, and I rub his back down his spine. Some nights, after he's dry, I'll put him into his playpen, but he just hides under his blankie and goes back to sleep. He's a big sleeper/cuddler though.


----------

